# Tangle Teezer



## Lozzie

So, whilst out at the weekend with a friend of mine, she commented on Willows long lushious fur and asked how I kept her matt free. I said that I brush her regularly and my friend asked me if I had heard of a brush called the 'Tangle Teezer' ( http://www.tangleteezer.com/ ). She said that it was on Dragon's Den and was initially designed for grooming horses but had been rebranded for people. Anyway, long story short, they are about £10 in boots (large range of colours and styles) and although it looks like some plastic rubbish you'd get out of a Christmas Craker it truley is AMAZING!! It glides through Willows fur without tugging at all and she adores being brushed with it (she was never a problem with a metal comb but this thing makes her roll onto her back so I can do her tummy!!). I can't recommend this enough!


----------



## Ali79

Thank you for this - I had seen them as my daughter has long hair and liked the pink one but never thought of using one on Beau! Off to Boots over the weekend it is then


----------



## wellerfeller

My sister uses one on her extensions and I did wonder if they would be any good for the dog.....she wasn't keen to let me try!


----------



## colpa110

Unfortunately never worked on Betty's coat as far too dense and thick and it just skimmed the surface


----------



## Jedicrazy

I use one on my daughters hair and myself but never tried it on Obi. Might have to give it a go - will let you know!


----------



## TraceyT33

I bought my daughter a tangle teezer a while ago... very interesting, will have to see how Millie's coat develops and give one a try, thanks for this thread


----------



## Beth Watkins

I have a tangle teezer! They are good as they don't pull as much as a normal brush!!


----------



## wilfiboy

Another endorsed product ..... Hurry up before they sell out xx


----------



## flounder_1

Just picked one up in boots. Will let you know who Lolly feels about it. She was groomed yesterday so no tangles at the moment!


----------



## tessybear

I have a tangle teaser for mine. I use it when they have just been clipped so they have no matts, once their fur starts growing I have to go back to the slicker brush.


----------



## crazy lady

wish i had heard about this before i brought the les pooches brush- could have saved myself 20 quid!


----------

